# Wie zentriere ich Seite in Browserfenster?



## elg (14. März 2005)

*Anfaenger braucht Hilfe mit Zentrierung!*

Habe meine Seite fuer 600 x 800 optimiert.
Wenn ich sie nun z.Bsp. mit 1024 x 768 oeffne klebt alles am linken Rand.
*Wie zentriere ich die Seite, das sie fuer jeweilge Groesse in der Mitte erscheint? * 

Habe alles in einem Layout Table in DreamweaverUltraDev.

Gruesse
Elg


----------



## Thomsus (14. März 2005)

Hallo Elg,

am einfachsten kann man das mit CSS machen. Am Besten mal in dem Forum CSS suchen.


----------



## sreinhardt (15. März 2005)

Pack deine Seite in ein <div> mit 100% Breite, in dem du alle Inhalte zentrierst.

```
<div style="width:100%; text-align:center;">
  Hier deine Inhalte
  </div>
```


----------



## dark_ghost (15. März 2005)

Du kannst auch alles in eine tabelle schreiben und diese zentrieren.

```
<center>
<table border="0">
<tr>
<td width="breite" height="höhe"> Inhalt </td>
</tr>
</table>
</center>
```
 
wobei vielleicht die Variante mit dem <div> tag einfacher und schneller ist.


----------



## elg (15. März 2005)

*Hallo,

danke erstmal fuer eure Antworten*

Was genau ist ein div?   

Das mit der Tabelle zentrieren hab ich versucht, hat aber nur einzelne Inhalte zentriert und nicht alles.

Hab mein Problem jetzt mit Hilfe von Frames geloest.
Kann es da eigentlich Nachteile geben?

sonnige Gruesse
Elg


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. März 2005)

Frames solltest du aus Kompatibilitätsgründen nicht verwenden. (Sie machen auch den Suchmaschinen Probleme.)

Ein div zeichnet einfach einen speziellen Bereich deiner Seite aus (div = division = Teilbereich). Der Code von sreinhardt sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Du musst dann natürlich alle Tags, die innerhalb des divs sind, noch mit CSS so formatieren, dass die Schrift wieder linksbündig ist.


----------



## elg (15. März 2005)

Hab das nun ausprobiert mit Div, perfekt hat geklappt.

Nun habe ich aber ein weiteres Problem mit den Ebenen, die ich fuer meine Aufklappmenues verwende (siehe Frage CSS) da diese ja nicht mitzentriert werden und ich diese nicht in Tabellenform umwandeln kann.

Gibt es da noch eine aehnliche Loesung?

elg


----------

